# FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK!



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

I needed to change the oil in my girls 1994 Jetta 2.0L and didn't have a MANN oil filter so I went to Pep Boys Auto Toys and bought a Fram PH2870A.
The day after my girl called me and said that her oil light kept going off, the pressure differential across the Fram was so big that it tripped the oil pressure switches. I replaced it with a MANN and tested the pressure and it was right where it was supposed to be.
* FRAM PH2870A is a POS*
Anyone else have this problem? Thankfully my case of 10 filters came in from German Auto Parts http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (vdub6v)*

I used this filter for continuously my 83 Audi coupe. i did 4 oil changes a year until she finally died back in January.
I had this car for 8 years 160 000km.
Never once did I have any sort of oil-related problem.


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (rickjaguar)*

Any oil filter review I have ever seen, consistently ranks FRAM as one of the worst filters out there.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (1.8Tquattro)*

yep. FRAM is just horrible.

even the screw on ones suck. just get a MANN filter and call it a day. autozone usually has some.


----------



## Circus (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (vdub6v)*

i heard that sometimes it explodes?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (Circus)*

idk, but when i was into the Honda scene, I know ALOT of people had issues with the plastic valve and lining stuff melting and causing damage or not allowing the pressure to be what it needs to be. I used 4 or 5 for the first few changes on my honda Civic SI with a turbo, and half caused oil lights and pressure spikes or drops... switched to MOBILE1 or K&N and no problems.
i just stay away from them... they are just horrible.


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

FRAM's are bad!
use a mobil1 or K&N oil filter.
most oil filters use a filter made of cellulose. 
mobil1 oil filters use synthetic fibers.
those cellulose filters swell up and limit oil flow.
ive done the research!
every fram that ive used in the past was ng


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (mekelbreg88)*

i would never put anything but a mann in my vw


----------



## KB4 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Angrygilmore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angrygilmore* »_i would never put anything but a mann in my vw 

cuz women suck!


----------



## KB4 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (vdub6v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub6v* »_I needed to change the oil in my girls 1994 Jetta 2.0L and didn't have a MANN oil filter so I went to Pep Boys Auto Toys and bought a Fram PH2870A.
The day after my girl called me and said that her oil light kept going off, the pressure differential across the Fram was so big that it tripped the oil pressure switches. I replaced it with a MANN and tested the pressure and it was right where it was supposed to be.
* FRAM PH2870A is a POS*
Anyone else have this problem? Thankfully my case of 10 filters came in from German Auto Parts http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


damn, i just checked the one i bought. and it's the exact same one... well. i didn't use it yet, i'm going to return that son-bitch and get me a MANN Filter!!


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (KB4)*

i've used the fram 2870a for many years(i had a '79,'84,and '99)in all of my 4cyl VW's-i never had a problem with them.








now that i have a 6cyl,i only use a oem one,mostly because i can't find the cartridge-style ones at any parts stores~plus if you know which VW dealer to shop at







you won't be charged $20 each filter.(true story!)there's a local dealer near me that just charges you whatever $$ they feel like that day


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (gruppe-b)*

junk


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

Fram is junk and rated low. Besides Mann I have heard that the NAPA Gold filters are made by WIX which is a very good filter. I myself use either Bosch or K&N. You wouldn't find a Fram on any of my cars!


----------



## Hornet49 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (vdub6v)*

I have used Fram filters for more than 40 years and have NEVER had a problem with them...used the 2870 on my wife's Passat for 8 years...works great...maybe I'm lucky


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (Hornet49)*

http://www.dslreports.com/foru...EVIEW
http://www.tobycreek.org/oil_filters/fram.shtml


----------



## peplsuk (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (2000Jet1.8T)*

napa golds are rebranded WIX good filters
baldwin filters are also just as good
oem/mann good
fram 
pennzoil = JUNK
the company that I work for sells filters, we have a tool to cut open filters to inspect them, thats how I decide what filter I am going to use and I get them at cost!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

....the Fram filter for my 2.0T.... made in Germany!!!!


----------



## Tinker Toy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (vdub6v)*

My VW has done fine with Fram PH 3569 oil filters for the last 125K miles and runs fine now with no anticipated engine problems. Oil burning is minimal with no added oil needed between changes at 3333 miles. I don't believe that a typical consumer can judge if a material has the capability to perform its intended function. To look at a filter end cap and to then say, "hey, that's paper" and conclude that it is no good, is not based on sound engineering judgement but only prejudices and preconceived notions. There is more than one kind of paper or cardboard. From what I can see and feel, Fram endcaps are fishpaper, a very durable material used also as a durable electrical insulation but I can't know that without a formal analysis and you can not decide if that particular paper or cardboard is not adequate for the intended function.
Fram states on its web site that the paper/cardboard/fishpaper end caps are used as a base material to hold the adhesive which is really the sealing material for their filter media endcaps.
I have no interest in the success of Fram.
Does anyone complain about filtering media being made of cellulose paper? No!


----------



## TedsMKIV (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (vdub6v)*

I'm running one right now on my 1.8t
bout a thousand miles before my next change. might have to do it early haahha


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (TedsMKIV)*

i use the same filter on mine, change it religiously every 3,000. never had a problem


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

WIX filters everytime baby!!


----------



## edgar valverde (May 7, 2001)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (vdub6v)*

I have a 94 ABA 2.0L Jetta.
Changed the oil and installed a ph2870A filter, took it for a drive and the buzzer would come on. The oil light come on..and at certain point at 4k rpm a 90miles under light load...flat road the light would come on...and then go off..
I am running 10w30 and I was thinking to run 15w40 instead. The engine has 160,000 miles.
I saw your post, I think I will just change the filter for a MANN or something similar and see what happens. 
I ll post..results.
Yup Fram is cheap and...well...


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

my response.... stop buyin the low grade Fram. i use the TG2870a, it has the pressure valve in it.


----------



## Blk Rabbit (Jun 9, 2009)

ive heard alot of complaints on the fram filters. but i bought them since ive used them beofre and had no problems. but come to think of it i should just spend a little more money and buy some more quality filters.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (Blk Rabbit)*

I've got a bosch one on my 1.8T, i've always had mann, mahle, kneght, and i did have a genuine one on last oil change, changed oil a few months back and the guy said brought me a bosch one out, i saw the bosch on the parts screen a few times and i was going to ask them if they had a bosch one in.
But i soppose their all the same the top makes.


----------



## rpierson51 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (vdub6v)*

damn i cant belive all you guys have the exact same problem, i woulda never thought it was just the wrong filter being used, ive been using that fram filter since my girl got her '94 2.0 jetta and i thought it was the oil pump about to go, i was about to replace the pump but now im just gonna change to a mann and see what happens, does anyone still get the oil light even tho they changed to a mann? ive heard of ABA oil pumps going bad but ill try the filter first, also her oil light only goes on when shes driving slow but she'll downshift and once it goes up in rpm's the light goes off...


----------



## NitrusVR6 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (vdub6v)*

I've had ZERO problems with that filter...I've been using it for months


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

well, ur not gonna have problems immediately... it takes time for the stuff to build up... its not a switch just goes off somewhere and BAM! ur engine goes retarded...


----------



## witecap4u (Feb 23, 2000)

I've used them on both of my wifes gti's since 97 with no problems(well, one didnt seal correctly initiallly, but after loosing and retightening it was fine).
I go to alot of SCCA races and while walking around the garages, I'd say half or more of the cars are running fram filters....go figure race cars using Fram....cant be all that bad.


_Modified by witecap4u at 9:45 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (vdub6v)*

FRAM is junk, period. theres a reason their oil filters are 3 bucks. cardboard.


----------



## UGLYDUB13 (Mar 1, 2009)

''Before you slam it, FRAM IT''


----------



## daughtersjetta01 (Aug 25, 2009)

where can i buy a mann filter in NJ?


----------



## bliznack (Feb 7, 2005)

I actually just ahd one fail on my wife's MDX tonight right after and oil change. It was a Fram Tough Guard filter, and I had to end up using another one just because this one was faulty.
Talk about a mess. I ran the car for about 3 seconds (oil light had turned off) and heard dripping. The seal on the Fram was garbage! I said goodbye to 2.5 quarts (5 quarts total) of oil in 30 seconds. Put the other one on, and tightened it just like the other, and it's fine. Good thing I hardly ran the car and turned off the engine immediately. No knocking or anything.
I will only be buying oil filters from the honda dealer for know on. I religiously use VW filters on my VW and decide to go the cheaper route once on the other car and this is what happens. Never again will I buy any Fram product!


----------



## gtigtigtigtigtigti (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (vdub6v)*

In the late '80s, Consumer Reports tested a lot of oil filters and Fram tested the best for low restriction and for dirt trapping. I have been using them on all my cars since then because I have never seen another filter comparison test. I know things can change in 20 years. In all that time, I found only one defective one. I happened to notice that the bypass valve was missing on that one, and took it back to the store for a replacement. None of them had a leak. Have there been any other filter tests published?


_Modified by gtigtigtigtigtigti at 8:53 AM 9-18-2009_


----------



## k burna (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (gtigtigtigtigtigti)*

I sell fram in my store.. I live where its 90 degrees all year and never heard of one exploding or melting. Ive had good luck and i believe its a high quality filter. I like hastings also


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: FRAM PH2870A Oil Filter is JUNK! (k burna)*

It's 90 degrees all year in Easton?


----------

